
Show HN: A rap song about language flame wars - stdoutrap
Song url: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=aVQEbD3NyDw" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=aVQEbD3NyDw</a><p>Quick background on the project: I&#x27;m a full time programmer and I love making rap music. I see a lot of humor in the profession&#x2F;industry, and thought it would be fun to combine the two.<p>I&#x27;m always open to feedback on audio quality&#x2F;topic ideas&#x2F;ways to get more exposure&#x2F;etc! I am also open to collaboration with beat makers&#x2F;videographers&#x2F;producers!
======
giardini
Great tune and very funny! I especially like the last line of the intro (and
chorus):

 _" My language brings all the devs to the yard

And they’re like, it’s better than yours

Damn right, it’s better than yours

I can teach you, but I have to charge."_

There exists a fair amount of ML-driven rap song analysis & generation:

[https://www.bing.com/search?q=machine+learning+rap+songs&for...](https://www.bing.com/search?q=machine+learning+rap+songs&form=OPRTSD&pc=OPER)

------
sdan
Always love when stdout makes a new song. Love your music!

